# Were there any justice in the world, this would be true



## Big Don (Feb 23, 2009)

-


----------



## grydth (Feb 23, 2009)

"This just in.... the comedian Carrot Top has abruptly cancelled his upcoming club dates in Sanger, CA.... no word given on why...."

Tough room in Sanger....


----------

